# Remapper une touche de modification



## Benckes (1 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je pose ma question ici, je n'ai pas trouvé de post relatif à ça, même s'il y a plein de gens qui parlent de Ukulele.app, tout ça.
J'ai ma touche ^(Opt, c'est à dire Ctrl) qui m'a lâché il y a de ça quelques mois. Sur Mac, ce n'est pas rédhibitoire, mais sur Windows, j'avais eu recours à un utilitaire tout simple appelé AutoHotkey qui remplaçait mon Cmd gauche par Ctrl.

Or, sur Mac, jusqu'ici, je n'ai rien trouvé qui aie la même fonction, et il est finalement rédhibitoire de ne pas avoir de touche Ctrl dans Warcraft III, entre autres. 
La modification doit être possible, parce que dans les préférences système, il est possible d'assigner les touches de modification par paquet à une autre usage (alt pour cmd, cmd pour ctrl, etc.). Sauf que dans mon cas, je perds forcément une fonction.

J'en appelle aux divins mages de ces forums, quelqu'un a-t-il une idée, siouplait ?


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2014)

Salut *Benckes*.

«Ukelele» permet de re-mapper les touches de caractères, et aussi les combinaisons : touches de modification + touches de caractères, mais pas les touches de modification (_modifier keys_) elles-mêmes.

Pour cela, regarde du côté de &#9758;Karabiner-10.4.0&#9756; (logiciel qui s'intitulait «KeyRemap4MacBook» dans les versions antérieures à la 9.3.0) --> pour que le programme puisse prendre la main, après installation va à _Menu &#63743;/Préférences Système/Sécurité et confidentialité/Confidentialité_ : clique le cadenas subalterne d'administration et authentifie-toi avec ton mot-de-passe admin --> sélectionne alors le sous-menu _Accessibilité_ et presse le *+* sous la fenêtre d'affichage --> navigue à «Karabiner» dans le répertoire des _Applications_  et sélectionne-le pour autoriser le programme à contrôler ton Mac. Relance le logiciel.

À présent, dans la GUI de «Karabiner», menu : _Change Key_ --> tu as un sous-menu : _Change control_L Key (Left Control)_ --> tu peux transférer la fonction ctrl à la touche fn, ou à la touche &#8984;_L par exemple (transferts commodes) ou à beaucoup d'autres options (moins commodes) -->







&#9828;​
Ce puissant outil te permet des variations de re-mappage des touches de modification qui font apparaître bien sommaires les options du panneau : _Menu &#63743;/Préférences Système/Clavier/Clavier/Touches de Modification/Touche contrôle (&#8963_ : tu ne peux affecter la fonction &#8963; qu'à la touche &#8963; (elle-même) ou &#8682; (maj verrouillée) ou &#8997; (option) ou &#8984; (commande), càd. une permutation intra-touches de modification seulement (sans distinction de touches gauche/droite) -->







&#9831;​
Pour ce qui est d'«Ukelele» - j'y reviens - c'est un merveilleux outil graphique pour re-mapper les touches de caractères d'un clavier, en-dehors des touches de modification -->






&#9825;​


----------

